# Router bits compared



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.herrajes.com.mx/whiteside/0_reportajes1.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Router
That's a good list of bits..

I wonder where it got his prices,, like for the MLCS,, it's 7.oo dollars and his has set at 13.oo dollars ...and Whiteside is 12.50 and he has it set at 18.oo,CMT 17.oo....and so on.. 

==========


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Hi Bj, 
not sure about the prices maybe conversion rate or something?
What I find interesting is I agree with his results except one and that is MCLS and CMT.
I’ve used both since 90’s and CMT bits are much better than MLCS. As far as being sharper and staying sharper longer.
MLCS bits which I use mostly due to good price performance ratio are good but not in the same league as CMT.
And the other issue I have with this test is the Freud router bits which in my opinion are sharpest and most accurate I have used he has them rated at #4. Hummmmmmmmmmm  ( but then I Haven’t used 1,2,3 yet so....  
Back when Bosch made the bits in US they were one of my favorites, talking about super sharp.  :sold:


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

That article is actually from an old Fine Woodworking magazine (maybe 1997?). The primary flaw with the test is that it is on a CNC machine. Freud (and others) makes bits particularly for that application but that is not what was chosen nor is it indicative of the type of life you would obtain in a hand fed operation. And even allowing for that, all of the unique bits in the test are likely to have different intended speeds and feed rates so the data is really meaningless.


----------

